# Radio turning off at the drive in movies



## Faith (Jun 23, 2014)

We went to the drive in this weekend in my car. We had the trunk open, and the back doors, and set chairs up at the bumper. 


There is some kind of override that shuts the radio off after a period of time, so we had to keep getting up and turn the radio back on. We could have left it running, but didn't. 


Do you know how to change the amount of time it lets the radio stay on? There's one that allows you to set the volume level, you'd think there's one that would help this situation. Do you know?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Leave the key in the "ACC" position. The first click past off, but before the "ON" position (The position the key is in after you start the car).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Faith, you ran into the battery rundown protection system that turns off the power to the interior glove box fuse box after 10 minutes. BowtieGuy's solution is the only one you have without rewiring your car.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

If you have push-button start, just hold down the start button, no foot on brake, for 5-10 seconds and the dash and center display will light up and technically be in Service Mode. This is the equivalent to being "On". If it shuts off after 10 minutes, it means you put it into "Accessory" mode and didn't hold the button down long enough.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As Bowtie Guy says: put the car on accessory and it will stay on otherwise it will shut off every 10 min as you found out. My question, where did you find a drive in movie theater? I don't know of any where I live.


----------



## KTRodriguez (Jun 20, 2014)

THANK YOU!
I had this happen to me a few weeks ago when we went to the Drive In and I was getting very aggravated!
I ended up just sitting outside the car and listening because everyone else had it on so I could hear it pretty good.

Patman - Drive-in Theater Search - Drive-ins.com

That's how I found the theaters near me, you'll need to modify the search parameters for your area


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Another solution is to bring a boombox. It is what we would so as we were sitting in the truckbed.


----------

